# Woo Hoo!



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Hens are beginning to set. I should have some peepers in about 21 days! If all goes well, inna 'bout 100 days I should be over run with peepers.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrat!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine just went broody yesterday.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

What kind of hens do y'all have!?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Well had 2 silkies setting , I figured they would be off by bed time but nope they are still on ! Looks like we're waiting together


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Nate said:


> What kind of hens do y'all have!?


 I've got American games. They're free range. Now on to the rest of the story;

Had a hen setting in the corner of an unused stall in the barn. She came off the nest to eat and drink, and never went back to the nest. Instead, she found a single egg outside, and went to set it. 

Neighbor has a few dunghills, and one of the bull stags, hopped the fence, and created all kinds of havok. Our game rooster was hellbent to kill him, but he would hack and run. Then try to sneak up on a stray hen for a toppin', all the while avoiding our rooster. All this took place while I was out of town on Sat. (gone fishin' with my Dad, caught a seabass about 4"long) Anyway, Got home about 9:00pm yesterday, and tried to catch him off the roost, no luck. But I got a good look at him, he'd been beat with one of them "ugly sticks". A black/grey/red. And dunghill to boot.

Got home frome work today, and immediately set about catchin' him.
about an hour later, finally ran him into a corner, and snagged him.

I now have him in a pen, in the front yard, away from the others. 
I should give him back to my neighbor, but he'll just be right back over here. I don' wanna do him in, but I also don' needda feed a dunghill, An' now I'm wonderin' if he's topped any of my hens. 
Hopefully not, but I know that he may have gotten to a stray, so now I gotta bust up all the nests, that were not already on set.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't bust up the nests, just find homes for anyone you suspect. I think you might be overreacting in your anger. I'm not there, but it seems that those little chicks could make someone happy too. Mine are mixed and I love them just the same.


----------

